
A Cavity-Fighting Liquid Lets Kids Avoid Dentists’ Drills - shawndumas
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/12/health/silver-diamine-fluoride-dentist-cavities.html?_r=0
======
manicdee
How about avoiding sugar and brushing teeth after eating?

~~~
mikhailt
So don't eat fruits either or any food that has sugar in it, which in US is
pretty much in everything nowadays?

Brushing your teeth more than twice a day is likely to do more damage than
helping. A lot of people brush the wrong way and that often resulted in gum
issues as well.

